# Longhandle Custom BBQ Pits-  who’s has heard?



## Geos7812 (Feb 10, 2019)

Forum Mates:  I have looked on the inter webs and can’t find much on my backyard BBQ.  Does anyone know anything about this guy?  It was a Craigslist barn find from a few summers ago.  She’s solid, 1/4 inch throughout but I don’t know anything else really.  Just curious if the company is still around, info on the quality of the product etc.

Thanks


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 12, 2019)

I just came up with some sort of Newsletter from Google that showed an add for Longhandle Custom BBQ’s.  The newsletter was from 1984.  Given the lack of info I am wondering if Longhandle shut down before Google was a thing.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 12, 2019)

Never heard of longhandle before but looks like it was made when things were built to last. Probably produces some great Q!


----------



## sdbbq (Jan 19, 2022)

Geos7812 said:


> Forum Mates:  I have looked on the inter webs and can’t find much on my backyard BBQ.  Does anyone know anything about this guy?  It was a Craigslist barn find from a few summers ago.  She’s solid, 1/4 inch throughout but I don’t know anything else really.  Just curious if the company is still around, info on the quality of the product etc.
> 
> Thanks


I have one. Bought it on Craigslist in 2018. The guy I got it from said it was made in the 80s in Texas. It’s solid, needed a little work when I got it but I enjoy. I looked it up and could only find the same as that you did.


----------

